
Tesla's Musk hints of battery capacity jump ahead of industry event - ckcheng
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-tesla-batteries/teslas-musk-hints-of-battery-capacity-jump-ahead-of-industry-event-idUSKBN25L0MC
======
rini17
Just airplanes? Go straight for electric rockets! :)

